# Port St Joe Bay in December



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Nov 30, 2016)

We have never fished the PSJ bay in December.  But we are seriously considering a trip.  

Typically, is it worth going in mid December?  If so, what is typically biting?  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## backhometrapper (Dec 1, 2016)

don't know much about the bay, but the intercoastal up to White City can be good for trout.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 3, 2016)

I would also recommend the intercostal, especially if it gets cold.  Both trout and reds hang out in the there during the winter months.


----------

